
Designing the new Uber App - Igin0rri
https://medium.com/uber-design/designing-the-new-uber-app-16afcc1d3c2e#.xpgeb1ucf
======
jarnix
I skipped the section "Enjoying the ride" since I get motion sickness when I
read in a car :(

